# PCT and loss of sex drive - realistically what can i do?



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys im on day 11 of a clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20 PCT following a 4 week 20mg/day SD cycle. Sex drive is pretty low at the moment, can get erections but don't really have much of a desire as such. Also my face has become mroe greasy resulting in a few spots etc (nothing horrendous though).

Are these side effects directly from the PCT meds themselves or rather the hormone fluctuations? I'd imagine that dropping the clomid to 50mg/day sooner would help with the spots etc but what about my sex drive? I've run SD (for 6weeks) and the same PCT in the past and to be honest i cant really remember any changes in sex drive..

EDIT: forgot to mention, usually i would just ride it out but i'm meeting a super hot girl on friday and dont particularly want to be a spotty limp dicked emotional mess.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

proviron i think


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

will knocking clomid down to 50mg tomorrow (3 days early) have any effect what so ever? Cant wait to get this clomid out my system and stop menstrating

EDIT: How much would say 50mg proviron/day until the end of PCT be likely effect my sex drive positively? How long does it usually take to increase sex drive?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

bump, anyone?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

try a test booster with proven ingedients, such as Testforce 2, used it after my last cycle and sex drive was back to normal, and slightly more!

waiting for it too arrive now actully so i can re-use it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Phil D said:


> will knocking clomid down to 50mg tomorrow (3 days early) have any effect what so ever? Cant wait to get this clomid out my system and stop menstrating
> 
> EDIT: How much would say 50mg proviron/day until the end of PCT be likely effect my sex drive positively? How long does it usually take to increase sex drive?


you clearly do not understand PCT, nor clomid in particular- you are blaming oestrogenic sides on clomid, that are really due to your low test level still.

Another thing the whole clomid/nolva PCT is pretty old hat, as arimidex boosts test more by itself:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm

so more modern PCT involves using arimidex over nolvadex.

ANother thing, Clomid is EXCEPTIONAL at raising your test level, and here's how it works:

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

so please don't blame clomid for your "menstruating" as it can ONLY raise your MALE hormone (testosterone) output. Its also technically a SERM like nolvadex, so it helps stop gyno too (but not on a heavy cycle its to weak for that).

Better PCT:

weeks 1-2: 100mg clomid ED + 1mg arimidex ED

week 3: 50mg Clomid ED+ 1mg arimidex EOD

week 4: 50mg clomid EOF + 1mg Armidex EOD

week 5: 20m/day nolvadex to prevent rebound gyno

If you use proviron (1-methyl DHT) you prolong your recovery, as it's seen in the body as 25mg of DHT, and that would only arise from having 500mg Test (as 5% of test converts to DHT, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrotestosterone), so it would mean it work against the armidex and clomid... as the body would try to reduce test production to reduce DHT level.... the catch is your sex drive would be fine while taking proviron, but you'd be behind in recovery when you came off..


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info aus, no i don't understand PCT in its entirety I just used the same PCT that was recommended first time i cycled 2.5 years ago. Will be sure do some more research on the PCT you suggested next time i cycle!


----------



## Neps (May 12, 2012)

ausbuilt, why not use aromasin instead of adex? gets rid of the trouble about rebound as its suicidal, and I think it also raises test like dex?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14671195

thoughts on this?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> you clearly do not understand PCT, nor clomid in particular- you are blaming oestrogenic sides on clomid, that are really due to your low test level still.
> 
> Another thing the whole clomid/nolva PCT is pretty old hat, as arimidex boosts test more by itself:
> 
> ...


One thing I don't understand:

As we know proviron is DHT like compound, but why previous studies said that it's not very surpressive at low dose? If it would be recognised as 25mg of DHT at 25mg dose, it should show quite a bit surpression? Or it's actually recognised differently?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

narraboth said:


> One thing I don't understand:
> 
> As we know proviron is DHT like compound, but why previous studies said that it's not very surpressive at low dose? If it would be recognised as 25mg of DHT at 25mg dose, it should show quite a bit surpression? Or it's actually recognised differently?


it is quite suppressive:

"... mesterolone lead to a s*significant decrease in LH and testosterone levels*."

from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesterolone


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> it is quite suppressive:
> 
> "... mesterolone lead to a s*significant decrease in LH and testosterone levels*."
> 
> ...


Was that not at 450mg a day though?


----------



## slyyke (Dec 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you clearly do not understand PCT, nor clomid in particular- you are blaming oestrogenic sides on clomid, that are really due to your low test level still.
> 
> Another thing the whole clomid/nolva PCT is pretty old hat, as arimidex boosts test more by itself:
> 
> ...


I feel stupid but ive been searching all over and cant find what EOF means? lol. ED=every day, EOD=every other day. eof? every? Someone help me out thanks


----------



## Mack10 (Apr 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity. Did your sex drive come back after your cycle. I'm going through the same as you ATM and I'm really worried


----------

